# 2003 Philips TV model number 27PT643R37A



## knowltyboy (Jul 29, 2008)

I am having a very frustrating problem with this TV. Every time it is plugged into an outlet it makes a chirping noise even before the TV is turned on. This noise stops after it is unplugged. There is no picture display or sound when the TV is turned on other then the chirping. does anyone have any suggestions on what may be causing this problem????


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

You and a few thousand more from a quick google - type the following onto google search window

chirping Philips TV

Your TSG post is in there with 1000's more. It seems to be a problem common with Philips TV's. May be you need to see if there is a law suit (class action) that may be going on.


----------



## knowltyboy (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for the feedback Wino, i never thought a search that simple on google would actually come up with anything, i'm looking into a recall or anything of that sort.

sincerely,

knowltyboy


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

knowltyboy said:


> thanks for the feedback Wino, i never thought a search that simple on google would actually come up with anything, i'm looking into a recall or anything of that sort.
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> knowltyboy


Good luck. Hope you find some satisfaction for your problem. I going on 2-years waiting on Polaroid to get the parts to TV repair service company to fix my HD 32" LCD.

........and always remember - Google is your friend.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

My own personal solution of recent years has been: Never again a Philips TV!! (or anything else from them, for that matter). When a power surge blew a chip in mine, I had it repaired. The problem was it didn't recognize the transmitted picture format anymore by itself and also the image bulged and welled at the edges. After repair, the screen settings were better again but i/o 5 screen formats to adjust to, I had only 3 and the automatic detection had gone up the chute. Makers comment: "We don't produce this chip anymore so had to install one that is only partially compatible with your old (4 years at the time) TV model." This site (justifiably) allows no foul language, so make it up yousrself, if you like.


----------

